# Laminate Ornaments



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is a mess of laminate ornaments that Shannon and I made for our family. It is a new tradition that every year we make the folks and relatives ornaments with that years date.

Hope you all like them,
Tom


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Tom.. Well done...Well done !!!!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Cool stuff my man

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, I could see my wife wanting a tree full of mini lighthouses


what are you using to attach the top/bottom? Are they kits?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

aren't they amazing! i love the colours! very cool 



(their shapes remind me greatly of little wooden spinning tops my brothers and i had as children. hours and hours of fun in those things.)


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SH...those are NICE! Is that the Dyemondwood or the Colorwood? That layering really sets those off. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very COOL! I Like!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look good. Great Christmas gift for anyone.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great--wonderful work and great idea !!
LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - really like the colors.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all! coming from you pros, the kind words mean a lot. Shannon and I love making these 



bill said:


> what are you using to attach the top/bottom? Are they kits?


Hey Bill,
They are kits that we purchase from HUT. Uses the standard 7mm drill like a slimline pen.

Jim, 
The wood is the Dyamond wood from HUT, we bought the 1.5"x1.5"x12" turning blanks.

Thanks again all!
Tom


----------

